# iMac - Mémoire à 16 Go, délire ou réelle utilité ?



## Geolem (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours, je suis passé de mon environnement Windows 7 à un iMac...
Après iPod Nano, Touche, iPhone 3G et 4g et le petit dernier Ipad, je me suis dit... pourquoi pas un iMac.

J'ai donc acheté le 21" mid2011 qui est avec 4Go de ram et upgradé gratuitement en OS X Lion.

Je vois qu'il est possible d'augmenter sa mémoire à 16Go...
Ne suivant plus l'actualité de tout ces composants, je me suis rendu sur le site de Curcial et les prix sont vraiment bas...  On peut avoir 2x4G pour ~45, donc 4x4Go pour ~90.
(désolé si je trouve çà pas cher mais je suis encore de l'époque que 1G coutait 50-70 ).

Maintenant, pour ne pas faire un achat complètement inutile et déjà très content de mes 4Go actuels, je me demandais s'il y avait un intérêt quelconque d'avoir 16Go de ram 
Peut-être qu'un upgrade à 8Go serait une évolution pour le long terme intéressante... D'ailleurs, mon collègue m'ayant embarqué dans l'aventure Apple, serait intéressé par les barrettes que j'enlèverai de mon iMac (il y a le 21" Mid2010).



Je fais un peu de vidéo HD720p (4-5 fois/an, je l'avais dis, c'est un peu... ) ;
Ma compagne joue un peu à des jeux comme World of Warcraft et les Sims 3 ;
Un peu de traitement photo avec Lightroom (traitement d'image basic pour le moment car j'apprends...)
Et puis du web/mail/tchat/word/excel/...
J'envisageais peut-être d'utiliser VMware Fusion ou Parallel Desktop pour des environnements de tests Windows/Linux Server mais ce ne serait pas une utilisation permanente bien entendu.
Bref, d'où le titre de ce sujet... mettre son iMac à 16Go... un délire ou utile ?

Sinon, la marque Crucial... avez-vous des avis négatifs ?

Merci beaucoup pour le temps que vous me consacrerez. 

Bien à vous,


----------



## thieu93 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai pour ma part un iMac mid 2010 que je viens d'upgrader avec un kit 2X4Go de chez Crucial ( donc passage à 12Go ) et pour ainsi dire je ne vois pas trop la différence, c'est pas comme sous windows où on sent que plus y'en a mieux c'est.
Il faut dire que je n'exploite pas l'ordi avec des applications nécessitant de grosses ressources, à voir donc lors de cet usage...
Quand à crucial niquel, délai rapide et en cherchant un peu sur le net tu trouveras y'a toujours des codes réduc de 5 ou 10%


----------



## Geolem (23 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour votre commentaire et l'avis sur Crucial.

Avec mon collègue, on va réfléchir et déjà voir ce que donne 4Go.
Je crois que c'est le plus sérieux tout en étant abonné à la newslettre de crucial au moment où ils feront 10%


----------



## Giulietta26 (24 Septembre 2011)

Perso j'ai opté pour de la Nuimpact peut être pas la moins cher mais la réputation n'est plus à faire, et l'économie par rapport à une config Apple et du même ordre que pour de la Crucial.


----------



## zol68 (27 Septembre 2011)

Geolem
Je possède un iMac 27" de 2009 avec 8Go de ram. Vu l'utilisation que tu veut faire avec ton ordi je pense que 8Go de ram te suffise largement et je ne voit la nécessité de passé à 16Go. Tu n'auras pas l'utilité. Ca c'est mon avis personnel.
à+


----------



## Alkolic (29 Septembre 2011)

Même avis, 8Go sont amplement suffisant pour faire une VM avec 3 Go alloués et tout le reste pour la machine (j'arrive à 7.5/8 Go d'utilisé)


----------



## Geolem (2 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour vos commentaires.

Je commanderai donc 8Go


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Octobre 2011)

Ce serait mieux (et plus économique) de ne commander que 4 Go non ?


----------



## VanZoo (4 Octobre 2011)

Pour les rendus vidéos ( ou motion design avec After Effect ) ainsi qu'ouvrir plusieurs logiciels, je pense que la RAM a son importance


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Pour les rendus vidéos ( ou motion design avec After Effect ) ainsi qu'ouvrir plusieurs logiciels, je pense que la RAM a son importance



Certes, et c'est pour cela que 8Go me semblent bien suffisants non ?


----------



## Zanmanto (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai un iMac 27" de 2011 avec donc 4Go de RAM mais je suis dans une école d'audio visuel donc je vais utiliser des logiciel comme protools9, Nuendo, Cubase etc... pour le son et aussi des logiciels de montage vidéo.
Y a-t-il un intérêt pour moi d'augmenter ma mémoire vive à 16Go ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2011)

Zanmanto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai un iMac 27" de 2011 avec donc 4Go de RAM mais je suis dans une école d'audio visuel donc je vais utiliser des logiciel comme protools9, Nuendo, Cubase etc... pour le son et aussi des logiciels de montage vidéo.
> Y a-t-il un intérêt pour moi d'augmenter ma mémoire vive à 16Go ?



Plus y a de ram mieux c'est, après faut faire en fonction de tes besoins. Vu les logiciels que tu cites, c'est du lourd, 8 go ça me semble bien, 16 je sais pas si c'est nécessaire, ça dépend ensuite comment tu utilises ces logiciels, des versions, si tu mixes 8 pistes ou 24 par ex, je donne une exemple à la con. Regarde déjà ce que les éditeurs de ces logiciels préconisent comme config, en général ils mettent la config minimale et celle recommandée, ça te donnera une idée.


----------



## coink (5 Octobre 2011)

j'ai mis un kit 2x4Go de crucial en plus des 2x2 livré avec l'imac.

Je n'utilise à fond les 12Go que lorsque je fais de la virtualisation de réseau (avec GNS3).
4Go était un peu faiblard pour du traitement RAW sur Aperture ou Lightroom, mais pour cette utilisation, 8Go devraient suffire.


----------



## gaethan (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Sans vouloir faire dévier la discussion de la question de départ, je me permets d'en poser une petite... Je viens de recevoir un 21" que j'ai acheté sur le refurb. Je n'ai pas vraiment fais gaffe en passant la commande au nombre de Go de RAM qui étaient indiquées sur la fiche de l'ordinateur que j'ai choisie, mais à ma grande surprise, je viens de me rendre compte que 8Go y sont installées (2x4). Je crois avoir gagné 4Go gratos ! C'est cool !

Néanmoins, je me pose la question de monter 4 ou 8Go de plus. Mais je ne sais pas vraiment comment ça marche. Est-ce qu'on peut faire les combinaisons que l'on veut, par exemple : les 8Go déjà installées, de je ne sais pas quelle marque (mac ?) + une nouvelle barrette de 4Go d'une autre marque ?
Ou faut il coupler par marque et garder un équilibre, un peu comme les pneus d'une voiture qu'on est censé remplacer par paire... ?


----------



## Alkolic (15 Octobre 2011)

Oui les mariages mixtes sont autorisés. Néanmoins c'est recommandé de garder les mêmes modèles pour de plus grandes performances/stabilité. Les barettes ont une fréquance propres, qui diffère un poil entre fabricants.

Pour savoir ce qui est installé et ce qui reste de libre matériellement dans ton ordinateur, ouvre "Informations Système" et va dans "Mémoire".


----------

